# Keeping things fresh while writing in drop tunings



## atimoc (Sep 17, 2010)

We are about to start a new band that will play mainly in CGCFAD tuning, and I think I could use some fresh insight regarding writing riffs and songs in dropped tunings. 

Normally I play mostly in E or B standard tuning, depending on whether I'm using a six or a seven. Drop tunings are incredibly fun to play in, but when improvising and experimenting to find a nice new riff, I find myself falling into the same patterns more often than I'd like. The patterns mainly revolve around using the low open string as a base note for riffs, and mixing power chords and 9ths using the three lowest strings.

I understand this has a lot to do with the simple fact that once you play more in drop tuning you start to find the right notes more intuitively. Still, I'd love to hear how you approach writing stuff in drop tunings. Do you have some specific patterns you find yourself falling into, and if so, how do you try to break the mold?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Sep 17, 2010)

For me, open tunings gives a lot of opportunities to write open chords and more complex chords. Rhythm side is also a lot easier when in drop tunings, as you don't have to always move down to nail that one little power chord that sounds massive.


----------



## Guamskyy (Sep 17, 2010)

I like drop tunings for adding more depth to a chord. Standard tuning IMO can be heavier the drop tuning. I can't really explain it though.


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Sep 17, 2010)

Make use of the increased range - incorporate intervals using the dropped C string that you wouldn't normally be able to achieve at the same pitch/ in the same key. 

Beyond that, just go with what sounds good. I know that sounds silly, but if you like it, what's the problem with that? Nearly every tool song is just the D minor pentatonic played in various ways, and they absolutely slay, so just go with what you like man. You don't have to be ultra-technical just for the sake of being ultra-technical to impress people.


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Sep 17, 2010)

guambomb832 said:


> I like drop tunings for adding more depth to a chord. Standard tuning IMO can be heavier the drop tuning. I can't really explain it though.



Because you can do 6 string barred power chords? like x5sus2 with the 5th on the 6th string

i.e.

D5sus2/A 

E 5
B 5
G 7
D 7
A 5
E 5


----------



## theclap (Sep 18, 2010)

you should look into some more classical/fingerstyle arrangments of songs in drop D. I will post up some pdfs that I have. This should show the practical use of the drop tuning to help you incorporate it. Start to utilize that drop C as your tonic while writing songs I think that will help to give insight into where it can go. For straight scale runs there's nothing to do about it when going across all 6 strings. 

I have been playing open tunings for a while now, my tuning of choice is A E B F# A E. I find it real useful to fiddle and try and get inspired in my, and every one elses, native tuning E standard, or D standard for you.


----------

